
Another $1M Crowdfunded Gadget Company Collapses - Jerry2
http://www.techcrunch.com/2015/11/07/another-1-million-crowdfunded-gadget-company-collapses/
======
DrScump
posted already yesterday; many comments here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10527070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10527070)

